
MassTransit ]|[ - numo16
http://blog.phatboyg.com/2014/11/30/masstransit/
======
CmonDev
From homepage: _" Workflow Ready"_. It's not. Neither is NServiceBus despite
their claims. Sagas are not workflows. Most of these patterns are not
supported:
[http://www.workflowpatterns.com/patterns/resource/](http://www.workflowpatterns.com/patterns/resource/)

